# Best PC Case / Media Center Case?



## NCGAL

Which PC case do you recommend for around $100.00? We are putting it in the living room & would like it to look nice. More importantly though which one has good ventilation - keeping the inner components cool.:wink:

Thank you again


----------



## patriothntr

This one costs a little more, but I really like the fact that it has 2 120mm fans...most of the HTPC cases tend to have 2-3 little 80 and 60 mm fans...they get noisy and don't move the air...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129131
or: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129034

Look local or for free shipping offers...shipping is getting rough...

~P


----------



## 10pmStalker

Cant go wrong with the Antec 900 also. Very good air supply and very quiet, loudest fan in my antec 900 is the video card
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021&Tpk=antec+900


----------



## patriothntr

I dunno how my gf would feel about having a 900 in the living room...doesn't exactly blend in if ya know what I mean...


----------



## magnethead

I'll ditto on the 900. 

You'd be surprised how the blue/black looks. Otherwise the Thermaltake Armor is a close second, and it comes in silver (aluminum)


----------



## outermon

You guys are insane. XD

I'm with patriot. The Antec 900 lights up and isn't that great for a living room. 

This case:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147079
is very simple, and sleek. Plain black with a silver stripe on the front. Got lots of good ratings. Has two 120mm fans for efficient cooling and low noise. And it's cheap too, only $50. I'd say its perfect for your living room.


----------



## magnethead

outermon said:


> You guys are insane. XD
> 
> I'm with patriot. The Antec 900 lights up and isn't that great for a living room.
> 
> This case:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147079
> is very simple, and sleek. Plain black with a silver stripe on the front. Got lots of good ratings. Has two 120mm fans for efficient cooling and low noise. And it's cheap too, only $50. I'd say its perfect for your living room.


Not quite. for a HTPC, that's alot of GPU and tv tuner stress. 1. Rosewill isn;'t on my list of fav companies. 2. I'd be wanting no less then 3 120mm fans.


----------



## patriothntr

3 120mm fans is a bit much for a HTPC. The two that Antec has in their case, plus the one from the PSU cool plenty for what a HTPC is going to be doing. Even if you set it up to game on, it should stay cool enough. I've seen a few setups that people have using the sythe ninja mini in the Antec cases without using a cooling fan on the ninja mini...


----------

